# Cool water, Hot flathead bite...



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Once the radar cleared I decided to hit the river to try for some channels and blues. I launched at Tanners Creek, loaded up with shad, and headed out on the river. I wasn't planning on any flatheads so I left the bait tank in the garage. I did keep a few shad alive in a tub without aeration just in case. 

The surface temp on the river measured a cool 54 1/2 degrees and I anchored in 34 1/2 feet of water where I normally mark boatloads of fish during the fall. I dropped a live shad beneath the boat, I also put a live shad, a big shad head, and 3/4 of a shad out the back. About 10 minutes later the rod with the big piece of shad bounced twice and went down. After a brief fight I boated a 25 lb flathead. Ten minutes later the same rod went down again and produced an 18 lb flathead. A few minutes later the rod hanging over the side with live bait went down but I lost the fish about half way to the boat. By now I was getting pretty pumped so I called Jigger to tell him what he was missing. While I was on the phone the rod with the shad head bent over and line started peeling off. This fish kept pulling drag and didn't want to come to the boat and I thought I had a big blue. When I finally got the fish in it was only a 28 lb flathead. (ONLY ?) These 3 fish and the one miss came in a timespan of about 35 minutes. In the next hour I got 3 more flatheads weighing 11, 12.5, and 13 lbs. The bite then shut off as quick as it had started. The 13 lb fish was caught on a live shad and the rest were all caught on fresh cut shad. 

I moved down river for an hour or so with no bites then I moved closer to the mouth of the creek after dark hoping for a channel cat or two. I didn't get any channels but I did get a striper and a hybrid striper, both around 3 or 4 lbs. A growling stomach drove me off the water about 8:00 p.m. and since the fish had quit biting I answered the call of the golden arches.

My digital camera bit the dust this past spring so the only pictures I have are on a disposable camera. I'll try to get them developed in a day or two and hopefully get them scanned and posted ASAP.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew there would be a "picture excuse" along with the extrordinary day.  
That's a good day, all we got on Sunday was a skunk and debris. The river has dropped some, glad you got into a few.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice to hear that some are still getting some nice Flatheads  .

It's going to have to be "05" for this here bankfisher.


<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good day fishing!Can't catch them if you don't go


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

NOT!!! LOL

I wanted so badly to get out one more time with the boat before it was time to put her away, but alas, other engagements are pressing. I just have too much to get done on the weekends now that winter is getting ready to set in. Plus, it gets dark now before I get home and I can't do much outside in the dark so that really ties up my weekends.

It's great to read a good report- the fishing everywhere in the country this year seems to have been down and it reflects here as well. Nice to know there are still a few hungry fish in the river.

Get those pics done, would ya?

UFM82


----------



## metalman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ken,
It sounds like you got the day Mike and I were hoping for last saturday. I'm glad they bit for someone. Good job...W


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

You da man Ken !!! Some guys talk about catchin where you just do it !!!  Nice going........... CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good Job Ken!

Glad to here someone is catching fish


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fish there Ken.See you on the water.


----------



## madcatter (Apr 14, 2004)

Man im jealous, sounds like you had a night to remember, have you had a bite that good in so short of time with so much weight? 
great job ken see ya on the water!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Actually the 6 flatheads were caught between 2:45 and 4:30 in the afternoon. The fish stopped biting as quick as they started.

Three weeks ago I was sitting in the same spot and caught flatheads weighing 29 and 24 lbs and lost a 30 lb or so flathead at the boat all in 15 minutes. The fish I lost was on the surface and I was going to lip it instead of using the net. I held the rod tip up as I reached down and the fish slowly rolled onto its back and it looked like someone reached down and backed the hook out. The fish laid on its back for a second and rolled back over. When it realized it was free it took off.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I finally used up the rest of the film on the disposable camera and took it to Kroger's to get developed last night. The photo person said it wouldn't take long to do the film so I decided to pick up a few things while waiting. $87.00 later I walked out with some pictures and a few groceries. I'd have been better off going home and picking the pictures up later.

Anyway, here are a few shots from Tuesday's trip. The group shot is the first four flatheads caught.









I believe this was the 13 lb flathead.









This should be the 11 lber.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Ken,

54 degree water temps they should be putting on a major feed bag for the next couple of weeks.........Doc


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

they all looked real healthy! awesome


----------



## madcatter (Apr 14, 2004)

Man its sounds like your having a great fall season,your pics look awesome, I cant wait to get back out after seeing your pics!
See you on the water ken, later donnie!


----------

